# 2004 guys with magnaflow muffs swap......



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

......how is the sound and if any, gains? Is it louder than stock? I got qouted 250$ for 2 magnaflow muffs installed, is is even worth it? Please just the people with just muffs swapped (no headers, mid pipes, etc.). And also no 2005 or 2006 gto's, just 04's. Thanks alot!


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

I have an 04 M6. I had polished Magnaflow with the x-pipe installed. They installed all new piping from the cats to the mufflers and I keep the stock piping to the rear. They also painted the piping semi-gloss black which makes the mufflers an exhaust tips stand out. The more miles I put on it the better they sound. Don't know about hp gain but it seems to have a little better repsonse. The stock front part of the exhaust piping looked liked someone had taken a hammer to it in places to make it fit.


----------

